# Fix Tivo Suggestions on latest Hydra



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Please fix Tivo Suggestions on the latest Hydra.
Since this update, it has suggested nothing but junk shows that I have never watched.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tell TiVo
Contact Us


----------



## Mark814 (Jan 18, 2018)

JayMan747 said:


> Please fix Tivo Suggestions on the latest Hydra.
> Since this update, it has suggested nothing but junk shows that I have never watched.


I so agree with this. After the update my suggestions were filled with 138 shows.
After I 3-thumbed and deleted everything I had 14 left. All of them were total garbage to me.

EDIT: I forgot to add that what torqued me most is that it deleted a couple dozen shows I had been saving to watch when the mood hit. Grrr...


----------



## avaddict (Nov 23, 2014)

What is the expected behavior of the Suggestions feature on a newly opened Bolt running Hydra? 
Is it expected to start filling the hard disk using the Willy-Nilly algorithm?

Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Reports are mostly that it picks up nothing.


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

Tivo is obviously tone deaf regarding suggestions. The new way they use is completely useless!!! Giving thumbs up and down is completely redundant. I record one news show and give thumbs down to every one I can find. Tivo still records every news show I did not give thumbs down to and doesn't record anything I gave thumbs up to. Utterly pathetic!!! Suggestions are DEAD!!!


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

I've owned a series 2, 2 Premiers and now a Bolt. I've been a loyal TIVO customer for 20 some years and I have learned to rely on TIVO Suggestions. After spending some 4 hours chatting and on the phone with mindless TIVO representatives, one finally admitted to me that the Bolt uses the watching preferences of other TIVO users to select 'Suggestions'. In fact, the preferences of other TIVO customers takes priority, if not exclusive preference, over 'Suggestions'. So now my TIVO Suggestions is filled with crappy sitcoms, sports broadcasts, news and talk shows, etc. If I rate these 3-thumbs-down, the Bolt continues to record them. If I rate other programs 3-thumbs-up, zip is recorded. 
I bought a 4 channel system but 2 channels are busy recording crap I don't want. If I reset 'thumbs-ratings' it's supposed to clear my TIVO Suggestions but it doesn't.
I want my money back. I traded a Premier with lifetime service to get this. I want my Premier back. This entire exercise is like the New Coke. The company has lost its collective mind.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mauly said:


> I've owned a series 2, 2 Premiers and now a Bolt. I've been a loyal TIVO customer for 20 some years and I have learned to rely on TIVO Suggestions. After spending some 4 hours chatting and on the phone with mindless TIVO representatives, one finally admitted to me that the Bolt uses the watching preferences of other TIVO users to select 'Suggestions'. In fact, the preferences of other TIVO customers takes priority, if not exclusive preference, over 'Suggestions'. So now my TIVO Suggestions is filled with crappy sitcoms, sports broadcasts, news and talk shows, etc. If I rate these 3-thumbs-down, the Bolt continues to record them. If I rate other programs 3-thumbs-up, zip is recorded.
> I bought a 4 channel system but 2 channels are busy recording crap I don't want. If I reset 'thumbs-ratings' it's supposed to clear my TIVO Suggestions but it doesn't.
> I want my money back. I traded a Premier with lifetime service to get this. I want my Premier back. This entire exercise is like the New Coke. The company has lost its collective mind.


You may wish to consider downgrading the software. How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 it works with Bolts also.


----------

